# Five gallon bucket



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Curious question first. If you have a filter for a five gallon tank, can you put that in a five gallon bucket and keep a fish in there? Not that I plan on doing that, because I need my five gallon bucket for a different purpose. It just struck me as I was staring at the bucket and I was just too curious.

ANYWAY! I have this five gallon bucket, you see? I decided to use it to keep fresh water in a few days before it goes into the tank/bowls, as I can leave the lid off for a day to assist the water conditioner, and then leave the lid on for the remaining days so that it can reach room temperature.
My question is, how do I know when I have reached five gallons? Is the five gallon mark at the rim of the bucket, or further down to ensure that whoever was using it wouldn't spill it all over the place once they picked it up?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

well, if u put in like 4.5 gals of water and had a filter and heater, im sure you could keep a betta fish in there easily


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There is a line on some. There is one from home depot with a soft handle and measure marks. its my favorite bucket. I keep looking for more. Most hold 5 at something like "the second rib" and hold 6 or a little more "to the brim". In theory, a 5 gallon filter will work. In practice, it depends. A sponge or box works well for pre-treatment and emergency fishkeeping, but most "hang on backs" won't hang on something round and many canisters have to be a certain distance below the "tank".


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm, so it is possible. =)

I found two extra 'rims' I think. One on the outside that is lower than the little depression on the inside that is higher. Urg... I tried to use a gallon jug five times to fill it up, but those still hold more than a gallon so I cannot tell where it is supposed to end... Hmm.

EDIT: question number three, is it okay to get dog hair in the water? I have the lid off of it for now, of course, and my dog went over to investigate. I told him to leave it and he did, but my sister decided she was going to put a towel over it to keep him from doing it again. Even though I said no three times and that the towel would end up drooping into the bucket. She did it anyway, and now there are dog hairs floating at the top of the water from the towel. I got most of it out with a net, but there might still be some in there. Dogs how oils on their hair, will that be okay for the fish? the bucket is really heavy and I don't think I could raise it high enough right now to get it over the sink without ending up spilling it all over the floor. Sisters... -_-


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I just dechlor for 7 gallons and fill it as high as I can and still get in a pitcher. 

You have the right idea. Get a measuring pitcher (look at a kitchen store or a coffee pot) and fill the bucket slowly, marking the gallon levels with a sharpie on the outside. Helpful for buffering and medicating.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I don't think the dog hair will do too much if you got most of it out. I once accidentally spat in my bettas 5g and that didn't harm him either. But since it is just water why not replace it to play safe?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A little dog hair isn't deadly. Its mostly fiber and is mostly a hazard to wrapping around the filter's impeller. However, if the dog just had a flea bath or that spot of poison put on the back of its neck, I would dump the water and rinse the bucket a couple times before you use it.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

we have show guppies sat up in 5 gallon buckets in the fish room for breeding!

lol i thought i was the only person that used Homer buckets for fish tanks 

A box filter works just dandy for a 5 gal or one of the nice stand up sponge filters Hydor or the like

its amazing how 30 feet of xmas garland, a box filter, and a couple trios of guppies can turn into 150 fry a month!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

x-mas garland? Hmm, I do have some fake green garland.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

dont need a light if theres no live plants in there but the fry still need a hide out!

Works like a charm been doing it since the 70's LOL


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i get this stuff by the case from the dollar tree











It has a steel core so it rusts a bit but the fish dont seem to mind at all and i dont really care either

for a buck a shot i can replace it twice a year

Bonus is that i use the water for our aquaponic set up and the leached iron sure makes the maters grow good


----------

